

Principles of Lighting and Rendering with John Carmack - 38leinad
http://www.quakecon.org/

======
Fuzzwah
There's a few more options if you watch this via the twitch url (pop out
window etc).

[http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda](http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda)

Just be sure to close the chat window, because even briefly catching some of
the twitch chat will lower your IQ (if not will to live).

Also, the VOD will be viewable from that link for those who miss it live.

